# Coil or air rear shock?



## GR1822 (Jun 23, 2009)

I'm 275 and ride XC to AM, with small drops of less than 2 feet, lots of rocky chunk here in AZ. I have a fox RP2 air shock and have to pump it to 290 psi to get the right sag. Seems that I'm still bottoming it out fairly easily, and the propedal still bob alot while climbing. I was ooking into a fox RP23 for the stiffer propedal option and someone in the suspension forum suggested a coil due to my weight. What are people's preferences out the in the Clydesdale community? If you have a coil shock what weight is the coil? 
Thanks all.


----------



## GR1822 (Jun 23, 2009)

Wow, 58 views and only 1 response? Does everyone ride hardtails around here??:skep:


----------



## Kanza (Apr 24, 2012)

Some personal preference in this I guess friend.

I have a PR23, RP3, Swinger 3 way and a DTSWISS....none gave me what I wanted from a rear suspension unit. I recently went to a Push'd Van RC and wow, different bike and just what I was looking for. Progressive, no bob, no blow through the mid stroke and great feel. A real suspension unit and not just a 'shock absorber'

All 3 of the Air's will be sold off and will never return. 

Like with everything else though, how you ride, where you ride and etc will all play a part in your decision. Just don't let a few hundred grams get in the way, really means nothing compared to a well set up suspension.

Either way, I can't recomened enough the PUSH or some such suspension tuning for you, your bike and style. Makes a huge difference! possibly the best money you can spend on your bike.


----------



## masonmoa (Jul 11, 2011)

I guess the first thing I would ask you before recommending a shock is: What bike are you putting it on? Knowing the way your bike's suspension design works is really important when choosing a shock. I bring this up because on my old GF Hifi 29er I had an RP2 that wouldn't work for me because of my weight and bike design. I even called Push to ask them if they could tune it but they basically told me to buy a new bike. I run a Fox DHX air on my Niner WFO and while some other people on here might tell you that the DHX air sucks, I really like it on my WFO. 

If you do a search on here for "300+ suspension" I think you'll find a really good thread that discusses what a lot of us big guys are running on our FS bikes. There's a couple of postings that really get into suspension design and how that impacts shock choice. 

Also, at your weight you'll probably need something like a 700-800lb spring which could be hard to find (which is why I went air on both my bikes).


----------



## GR1822 (Jun 23, 2009)

Great replies guys, thanks. I ride an '11 Giant Reign.


----------



## mtnbiker72 (Jan 22, 2007)

Currently on the low end of Clydeness (210 lbs) with an air fork and rear shock. I have used coil shocks in the past on a Jamis Dakar XLT (Romic) and Kona Stinky (Fox) along with coil front forks. But I have to say air shocks and forks have come a long way over the years (been riding since 1992, worked as a bike mechanic from 1995-2003, owned full suspension bikes since 2001).


----------



## KrisRayner (Apr 3, 2007)

230# here. Had an RP23 on my '08 Yeti 575 that I had PUSHED' to make it feel right and not wallow too much. Switched over to and ASR7 with the DHX air. Rode nice but I had to run 300psi to get the sag right and was never happy with ride quality or peace of mind running max PSI. Switched to the DHX RC4 coil ad would never look back. Running a 600# spring to get small bump compliance without bottoming and a nice spring rate. I've been able to dial in my compressions settings to really minimize any pedal bob. Find a good online spring calculator to find your starting spring rate.


----------



## Knight511 (Nov 26, 2010)

What you will find is a trend that is already coming out. A shock straight off the shelf (coil or air) is set up to work within an average range. Say the 150-200lb range. That means the shock is TUNED to dampen and control the spring rate needed to correctly haul the additional weight that a clyde throws down. When you get too far away from this ideal weight, the dampening is easily overwhelmed and rendered useless. With that, you will also find that large volume air canisters will work great for an average rider because the spring rate ramps up gradually and prevents bottoming. That gradual ramp is not enough to prevent a heavy guy (like you or me) from bottoming.

This applies to both coil over and air set ups. Just as the dampening for an air shock is set to run a certain range of PSI, so will the dampening be set to run a certain range of spring rates on a coil over. 

Short: Neither coil over or air shock is going to make you happy off the shelf at your weight.

My suggestion, instead of making a poll that doesn't take into account bike model which is HUGE on this topic, shoot an email over to Push Industries and ask them flat out.... What do you recommend? It may not be pretty, as Masonmoa found out when they told him it just wasn't going to work, but they will actually know what it takes to make you happy. Having your shock tuned by Push actually costs less than experimenting with a couple of off the shelf shocks too.


----------



## Knight511 (Nov 26, 2010)

I will add..... when I asked Push about the bike I was REALLY wanting, they told me to stay far away from it and that the bike was not suited for a guy my size.... they did, however, offer other suggestions of bikes that will work MUCH better.


----------



## clydecrash (Apr 1, 2005)

GR1822, When it comes to big (very big) guys like us, what will work and what will work best is dependent on the leverage ratio (rear travel/shock stroke). I believe the lower the better for big folk. Check that 300+ thread as suggested.

Generally, since it is difficult to get some heavier springs, air is usually the way to go. It may be that, with your bike for your weight, you are never going to get great performance out of your shock.

Check your leverage ratio and then run it through one of the many calculators for coil spring weight. It may be that you are unable to get any coil shock to work because there isn't a spring available for your weight on your bike.

Oh, and generally, I still think coil is more plush than air, but air has been increasingly getting better over time. I have used air shocks (RP23, Evolver) and coil shocks (Romic,DHX), and the air shocks are pretty darn close to the coils. And they weigh less (though we have other areas to work on in the department).


----------



## GR1822 (Jun 23, 2009)

More good stuff guys, thanks. Seems like my next step is to talk to PUSH, and maybe get some shims for my current shock. Unfortunatly I snapped my rear brake last night, so that'll have to come before messing with my shock.


----------



## Knight511 (Nov 26, 2010)

An email to PUSH is free


----------



## Woodsknight (Jun 17, 2012)

6'3" 230 here. Getting into mountain biking. I am shopping for an affordable used full suspension bike. With my height and weight are there certain shocks that would cater to my larger build? I am looking to stay under a $1,000 on a bike and then see how much I actually use it. I have seen a few older Giant DS1 bikes for sale that are failrly cheap and were 21 inch bikes. Would I kill that thing or no?


----------



## zarr (Feb 14, 2008)

I am about 6' and 250lbs.
i have a 2001 jamis Dakar Sport that has a cromoly swingarm and a Fox vanilla shock.(90mmtravel).It is coil like the 2000 mantou SXR I have for it.(90mm too.I bought an X-firm spring kit for the fork and a 1000lb spring for the rear shock.
....Hope it works....
:skep:....


----------



## While At Rome (Apr 25, 2011)

hands down air 100%. 

You just wont have the adjustability or the ability to find a coil that will feel as good as air at your size, from my experience.


----------

